# Traction issue.



## Dewman1945 (Jan 5, 2022)

I have traction issues with a NOS Lifelike Diesel locomotive. It's NIB, but appears to have never been used.. It runs fine with no pickup issues, and the traction tires aren't slipping on the wheels so I'm assuming it's the tires themselves having either hardened or shrunk over time. I've cleaned them with alcohol to little avail. Has anyone ever tried using auto transmission fluid on them? Maybe an odd question, but I've been told that it will make rubber seals swell slightly. 

I looked at the locomotive and it looks like it would me a nightmare to try and replace the tires.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 14, 2021)

You could try the old electrical tape "cheat". Cut thin strips and tightly wrap them around the drive wheels. It does provide some traction. It's not a permanent fix though.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

You need to watch a video on disassembling the typical scale truck to get at the axles. Then it's just a pull off and work on job for the new tire.

Or, you can pull off the old tire and try Bull Frog Snot. It's a paint on goo, looks like ghostbusters slime, and you use a toothpick with a gob of the snot on it laid sideways against the rotating wheel. The idea is to keep the wheel rotating after you fill the groove with the snot until the snot dries enough to retain itself in the groove, AND to not bulge at the nadir of the wheel's circumference if you do stop it from rotating. We might be talking 5 minutes or so.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Does the loco have ALL WHEEL drive?
Not much you can do with a loco that
has only one truck doing the work.

Don


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

That Life Like Loco is pretty old. Even if never used, I would bet that those tires to be rotted or just plain stiff, dry, and slippy. There really isn’t a quick fix here. Gotta bite the bullet and learn how to get the truck opened up. Hope you have a caliper tool that measures in millimeter increments. Many folks here can guide you to online train stores that may stock some Life Like or equivalent tires. I found a seller on ebay by the name of Love Train Hobbies . Com...
They have custom sizes.


----------



## Dewman1945 (Jan 5, 2022)

Thanks for all the replies. I realize it's an old train and there are much better options available, but I was bitten by the "It's cheap, and it's brand new" bug. I really nice looking Burlington Northern locomotive.... with slippery wheels. This is all very new to me and I apologize if I'm being a pest, but I don't have anyone else I can ask.


----------



## Dewman1945 (Jan 5, 2022)

DonR said:


> Does the loco have ALL WHEEL drive?
> Not much you can do with a loco that
> has only one truck doing the work.
> 
> Don


No, only the front truck has driving wheels. They have put a lot of weight in it, but it still slips. I'm sure it's because the rubber tires are hard. Thanks for your reply. With each question, I learn a little more.


----------



## Dewman1945 (Jan 5, 2022)

kilowatt62 said:


> That Life Like Loco is pretty old. Even if never used, I would bet that those tires to be rotted or just plain stiff, dry, and slippy. There really isn’t a quick fix here. Gotta bite the bullet and learn how to get the truck opened up. Hope you have a caliper tool that measures in millimeter increments. Many folks here can guide you to online train stores that may stock some Life Like or equivalent tires. I found a seller on ebay by the name of Love Train Hobbies. They have custom sizes.


I'm pretty sure the solution is going to be to install new tires. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Nearly all European locomotives except Bemo use traction tires. You would want to measure the diameter of the wheel in the tire groove, and the thickness and width of the tire after you remove it.

Next, check the Roco, Piko, Trix, and Brawa web sites in Germany for a size that is a couple of millimeters smaller than the diameter you measured. You can either (usually) order directly from them, or search for a US seller of these tires.

Eurolokshop, Euromodeltrains, micromacromundo, or Eurorailhobbies may have the size you need in stock to save you the overseas shipping.

There are probably a dozen or more eBay sellers that will sell you overpriced tires too.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Re-posting this link to traction tire supplier…..

Traction Tires


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

Old_Hobo said:


> Re-posting this link to traction tire supplier…..
> 
> Traction Tires



Yup sir. Love train hobbies dot com. That’s the company I used. 7 of 8 sizes I bought were a perfect fit. No one else even close to their prices. 8 tires per pkg for $5.95-can’t shake a stick at that.


----------



## MidwestMikeGT (Jan 4, 2021)

Dewman1945 said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I realize it's an old train and there are much better options available, but I was bitten by the "It's cheap, and it's brand new" bug. I really nice looking Burlington Northern locomotive.... with slippery wheels. This is all very new to me and I apologize if I'm being a pest, but I don't have anyone else I can ask.


@Dewman1945, no worries about asking! Can you post a photograph of the underside of the locomotive. Maybe some of us can help with tips on removing the sideframes. If it is a LifeLike, depending on the vintage, the removal of the sideframes can be very easy. I used a little awl to pry off the old traction tires off my machines and replaced them. I got them off ebay at about $7 with free shipping


----------



## Dewman1945 (Jan 5, 2022)

Problem solved. First, I thoroughly cleaned my track, then used some 320 grit emery paper to clean the pickup wheels and some 120 grit to scuff up the traction tires. It now runs like a scalded dog. Thanks for all the information. It's all been copied and saved.


----------

